# Herbal Powder for coloring CP soaps?



## NameThatCandy (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi there,

I found Wholesalesuppliesplus.com selling some herbal powders for coloring soaps, have anyone tried them?

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... al+Powders

I want to try parsley powder and orange powder.

Any input?

Thanks


----------



## Lane (Jan 4, 2008)

The Tomato Powder looks really pretty... I've never had much luck with herbal powders, I only use Labcolor liquid soap dyes ( http://brambleberry.com/labcolordye.html )


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 4, 2008)

I try to keep my soap as natural as possible, that's why I want to try herbal powders.

Yes, the tomato powders look good.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 4, 2008)

I found this one today:

http://www.emporiumnaturals.com/

They have tons of natural colorings.


----------



## Lane (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought that was why.   I would love to go the route of natural colorant, but they simply cost too much!! Most of the time now, I don't even use color (unless I'm making somethin' fancy!) as I've gotten compliments on the "soft" appearance of un-colored soap. 

If you do decide to use them, you'll have to post pics so we can all see!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 4, 2008)

> I found this one today:
> 
> http://www.emporiumnaturals.com/
> 
> They have tons of natural colorings.



thanks for the link

Have you tried them?



> If you do decide to use them, you'll have to post pics so we can all see!



No problem.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope, someone else on here posted it today and made me VERY happy. 
I will try it someday.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 4, 2008)

Just found another website selling natural colorants:

http://shop.texasnaturalsupply.ieasysit ... tartpage=0


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 7, 2008)

*Emporium Naturals*

I ordered the Medium Jewel Set 1 from Emporium Naturals, last week.

I'm excited! I've been avoiding colorants, because I wanted to keep my soap as close to all-natural as possible. Since I gave up the "only EO's" fight VERY shortly after I started making soap, I felt it was necessary for me to at least keep the colorants natural.

Cranberry Lane's natural colorants look great too, but they're costly. Plus, I don't know anyone who can vouch for them.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 8, 2008)

Have u tried it yet?

How is it?  Did u add it at trace?

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Waiting...*



			
				NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> Have u tried it yet?
> 
> How is it?  Did u add it at trace?
> 
> *Can't wait to see the pics*.



Well, I can't wait to get my product!   
I haven't received it yet. I emailed/phoned Julia today, and haven't received an update. I was told when I first contacted her, that there was going to be a delay with my order, and that part of it (the actual colorants) was "on its way". 

I phoned and emailed her again, asking for an update. I received no reply. I'm guessing she's busy and trying to get stuff out. I'm not going to pass judgement yet. But I do like folks to let me know if my stuff is not coming when expected (or tell me when it was shipped, how it was shipped, etc.), because I'm used to _fast_ service from WSP, OBN, Southern Soapers, etc. I'm not used to waiting over a week, to get anything.

So, when I get my stuff, I'll be sure to post a pic of my soap.


----------



## Birdie (Feb 8, 2008)

Maybe this guide will help: http://web.archive.org/web/200302131858 ... rymac.com/

This one is good, with colors: http://crafty.dyskolus.com/coloring/coloring.html

EuporiumNaturals I can vouch for. I've ordered from her several times. Great service!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 8, 2008)

I tried to email them before, all emails sent right back to me, there were some error issues.  I tried couple days, still no luck.  I gave up, that's why I didn't order from them.  

Pls keep us update.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 8, 2008)

NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> *I tried to email them before, all emails sent right back to me, there were some error issues.*  I tried couple days, still no luck.  I gave up, that's why I didn't order from them.
> 
> Pls keep us update.



Same here. ALL my emails get returned, by Comcast — as spam. I went thru that, the very first time I tried to contact her. I had to contact Comcast and Go Daddy. I'm not going thru that again. So, suffice it to say, I can't email her successfully, which is not good.

She's a very nice lady, though. I'm just used to "lightening fast" service. I'm spoiled.

I'll update you.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Not Sure*

I spoke with her today — again, I got no "specifics". Just a general "It's been sent". When I asked when I could expect it, she replied, "I have no idea. It depends on the Post Office". Whuh?

I was expecting "Well, I sent it on *insert date*, so expect it around/no later than *insert date*, and if you haven't received it by then, please let me know". I got none of that. I don't know. *sigh* I didn't press it (and I hope I don't have to, so I'm expecting my package by Monday), because I didn't want to sound annoyed.

I've often found that people have a different way of doing business than I'd do if it were me. Since I've never done business with her, I don't know what's usual for her. We'll see. I planned on soaping this weekend, and now that's been possibly pushed back and I don't know when my stuff will come.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 9, 2008)

*I Got My Stuff!*

Okay. I finally got my stuff (colorants and cute kraft boxes to house bars of soap to give).

I'll probably make some soap on Monday, and I'll post pics and feedback.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 9, 2008)

cool, i can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## pink-north (Feb 9, 2008)

I checked out emporium naturals and really like her colours. I do have one concern. As stated on the site she does not give out the specific botanicals used. I can appreciate her reasoning, but if I am to market any soap made with the colourants I need to list them on the ingredient label or get into trouble. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 9, 2008)

pink-north said:
			
		

> I checked out emporium naturals and really like her colours. I do have one concern. As stated on the site she does not give out the specific botanicals used. I can appreciate her reasoning, but if I am to market any soap made with the colourants I need to list them on the ingredient label or get into trouble. Any thoughts on that?



That is a dilemma. I don't sell soap yet, so I don't have to worry about that right now. I also REALLY like to know what's in something I'm making.

I would email/call her and ask her how she lists the colorants for her soaps — she makes and sells soap. Or, perhaps someone here who sells soap made with her colorants will comment.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 10, 2008)

That was the main reason I emailed her the 1st time, but all the emails sent right back to me.

I don't want to use something that I don't know what is in it.

NEA, does the colorants come with an ingredient lists?

thx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm...

She may feel that giving out that info is letting everyone in on her secret. AND - since US soapers are not required by law to label their soap ingredients, she may feel it's not necessary to share the botanical list. HOWEVER - for allergy reasons - it's not a good policy.

I've seen many many soapers including big names like Lush and Indigo Wild simply list as "natural herbal colorants" or something along that line and it bothers me. If I have an allergy to certain herbs - I would like know it's in the soap I am using.

Same goes for oils. I have a few friends with allergies to nuts and cannot use products with hazelnut oil or almond oil in them. If a soap has no ingredients on it - they can't purchase or use it. Same goes for Jewish friends who look for Lard on the label.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 10, 2008)

NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> NEA, does the colorants come with an ingredient lists?



Nope. She tells you on her site that she doesn't list the specifics. She just says that the colorants contain "no KNOWN sensitizers" — which doesn't mean that a person can't have a reaction to it.



			
				Marr said:
			
		

> She may feel that giving out that info is letting everyone in on her secret. AND - since US soapers are not required by law to label their soap ingredients, she may feel it's not necessary to share the botanical list. HOWEVER - for allergy reasons - it's not a good policy.



Exactly. Again, I like to know what's in things I create — especially if I'm sharing those things with others. I can see some real headaches down the road, just because of how people can be — shady and legit.


----------



## Lane (Feb 10, 2008)

Marr said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmm...
> 
> She may feel that giving out that info is letting everyone in on her secret. AND - *since US soapers are not required by law to label their soap ingredients,* she may feel it's not necessary to share the botanical list. HOWEVER - for allergy reasons - it's not a good policy.


 Really?? Even if we list our ingredients, we arent listing the %... It's funny how paranoid people are about people copied...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Well - those colorants may contain only one ingredient.


----------



## pink-north (Feb 11, 2008)

I understand her wanting to keep her secrets to herself, but as in all things, someone will come up with a formula too. Probably the same way she did. 

Here in Canada it is very specific. I have to list all my ingredients. If I don't, I'm not allowed to sell it. I can be vague and put "natural herbal colourants", but I must specify where I got them and the supplier of said colourants must be listed with them. It makes things a little harder, but it's for our protection (I keep telling myself).


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 11, 2008)

pink-north said:
			
		

> I understand her wanting to keep her secrets to herself, *but as in all things, someone will come up with a formula too. Probably the same way she did. *



I completely agree. Anyone who thinks they're gonna monopolize ANY area of soapmaking, is fooling themselves. Yes, people are dishonest and unethical. Lord knows. But, you gotta come up with some SHO NUFF different stuff _to even begin to think _that your idea hasn't been thought (or won't ever be thought) of by someone else. Two or more people can think of the same thing, at the same time.

Julia's *very* cool, and I'm not trying to call her out for protecting her interests. I'm just saying that at some point, seems like you would have to be willing to come clean about your formulations (basic info). There are many folks who will NOT buy soap supplies/products that don't list exactly what's in them. That's missed opportunities to sell your products. I have NO interest in creating colorants. I'm more than happy to let someone else do it.


----------



## pink-north (Feb 12, 2008)

I think soapers are at risk for so many litigation suits it's only wise to keep the consumer as informed as possible. No known sensitivities does not mean none. I heard from Julia and she is very polite. I like her. My warning goes out to anyone who is making soap for selling.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 12, 2008)

pink-north said:
			
		

> I think soapers are at risk for so many litigation suits it's only wise to keep the consumer as informed as possible. No known sensitivities does not mean none. I heard from Julia and she is very polite. I like her. My warning goes out to anyone who is making soap for selling.



I agree again. I'm not selling soap, so I'm not overly concerned about using the colorants right NOW. But...I don't know what I'll do, when I start selling. I'm really happy with my first experience with her colorants.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Feb 13, 2008)

for those of you concerned about the ingredients in the emporium naturals colorant sets, I'm not sure if you noticed, but if you click on the herbs section it lists individual herbs that can be used as colorants, and how they will affect your soap.. for example she explains how to use sandalwood powder: "Pteracarpus santalinus, Red Sandalwood produces a lovely purple maroon in soap when the soap has been allowed to gel.  It is ph sensitive and for those who prefer a higher lye discount (9-12) the color is more red maroon.  Lower lye discounts (5-7) produce more purple maroon color.  Use 2 gently rounded teaspoons per 5lbs of oil. "

She supplies similiar details for the other single ingredient colorants she sells. So while she is protective of her proprietary formulas, she has gone of her way to educate the buyer on how to use herbs to color soap naturally. Many of the herb powders look great on their own and don't require any blending however If I wanted to create custom colors from these herbs I'd make up a bunch of infused oils (taking notes to detail how much of each herb I infused in each oil) then I would experiment with using different proportions of the various infused oil solutions


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

You are quite right. She does take the time to add many details about the single herbs than many other suppliers do.

I personally would stick to buying the single ingredients. I've used herbs for colorant many times with varying results and her info on how the lye discount effects it would maybe help me get a handle on that. AND she offers MANY MANY varieties of herbs and botanicals to work with. Very nice!

I will not purchase the sets though. If they should contain anything made from nuts (like Black Walnut which she sells) - I know three people with nut allergies that would be damaged by it. One it could be downright lethal too. That's just the people I *know*!


----------



## pink-north (Apr 13, 2008)

I did not notice that on the site. Thanks for the info Miss J. I will definately look into that. That makes things easier for me.


----------



## Marianne (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a couple old books from soapmaking in the 1970's. They list some of the botanicals that hold their color. Some things completely change color due to the lye, so it is nice to know which ones will stay the same before hand especially when selling product. I have enough seconds to supply my house and my families.
Tumeric can color from yellow to orange depending on how much you add. Cinnamon looks nice but too much is bad for the skin and makes you sensitive to sun exposure. Paprika is great.
 Rosemary turns but dill does not so when I make rosemary soap and want it to look like I put rosemary in it I use dill. If I grind the dill I can add a soft green. Green can also be acheived with chlorophyll. Bluing from the laundry department, if you can find it makes blue. Pink and red can be acheived with natural clays. Cocoa for brown. If you are worried about Chinese ingredients or what went in to anything, buy it from the health food store.(a real granola kind of one) Their product is well lableled and they generally research their product extensively due to their well read clients.
I hope this is what you wanted to know.
Marianne


----------



## ellen (Apr 15, 2008)

I love parsley powder - it turns a sage green color.  I use pumpkin puree to get shades of yellow and orange.


----------



## pink-north (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the great suggestions.   I'm going to the health food store on the weekend to get some of this stuff so that I can try it. I will definately post pics and keep you updated on what I find.


----------



## Lelê (May 11, 2008)

Hi guys! My first post here.    (major lurker)

 I'll post on the Introduction forum soon, but I was browsing, saw this thread and have a question...( Btw, I keep reading and reading, but haven't made a batch yet.)

 My favorite soap in the world is Burt's Bees "Garden Tomato".  The ingredients don't sound too complex and it's main focus is on tomato powder.

 If I by high quality tomato powder, could I use it on a soap? Do you think this may work?  

 I apologize in advance for the newbie question...


----------



## Missjulesdid (May 11, 2008)

I've used tomato powder in soap.. I think I got it at wsp. I did tomato and basil and it was lovely


----------



## SouthernEssence (May 11, 2008)

I use nothing but natural colorants.  I don't have a clue why people use anything other than natural colorants.


----------



## pink-north (May 13, 2008)

The tomato soap sounds interesting. SE, what natural colourants do you use? (if you don't mind my asking)


----------



## cdwinsby (May 13, 2008)

Yesterday I made a batch using olive oil infused with orange zest and carrot that I had dehydrated the day before. At trace I also added some dehydrated carrot that I ran through the coffee grinder until it was powder. 

First time using carrots and oranges so I was a little nervous.  Cut it up this morning and it turned out a lovely pumpkin color. I aslo scented it with jasmine, oakmoss, clove and patchouli so it will probably darken a bit as well.

Here is the picture.






My son said the infused olive oil smelt like carrot cake...he probably wishes I was baking instead. :wink:

Anyone know what beets would turn out like?  I'm worried they might fade alot.


----------



## SouthernEssence (May 13, 2008)

pink-north said:
			
		

> The tomato soap sounds interesting. SE, what natural colourants do you use? (if you don't mind my asking)



Ground orange peels, honey, french clay, ground leaves (in my eucalyptus soap I use ground eucalyptus leaves), cinnamon, anise, and so on.


----------



## IanT (May 13, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## pink-north (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info SE. CD nice looking soap.  :wink: I still need a camera to post my pics. I attempted an orange swirl soap this afternoon using annatto seed powder. Can't wait to see how it turns out. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## TW (May 14, 2008)

*Regarding Natural Colorants*

I just started here with this forum and wanted to send in my little experience with natural colorants. I made a Carrot Soap with very cold organic carrot juice (Wild Oats)and added some tiny Cranberry seeds at trace. The Soap came out a very nice carrot color and the seeds gave it a speckled look. The Fragrance I used was Sundried Tomato, it did not smell like that but it did have a nice clean fragrance. Everyone I gave the soaps out to loved them. I have also used Paprika, Cayenne (peachish colors), Curry, (yellowish)  Spirilina (slight to dark green depending on amount used). Sometimes these will leave speckles in the soap but they don't look bad. Just a more natural look.
Hope that helps,
TW


----------



## mcleodnaturals (May 14, 2008)

cdwinsby said:
			
		

> Anyone know what beets would turn out like?  I'm worried they might fade alot.



I tried to make purple (lavender scent) using beet root powder and blue ultramarine....... :?  :?  :? didn't work at all!!!  i had to rename my soap "Blue Lavender Goat's Milk" because it's a blue color with brownish red speckles throughout.  I'll try again some time, but from my experience, beets turn brown NOT red, even though the powder was a beautiful deep brick red color.


----------



## Godiva (May 22, 2008)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> I found this one today:
> 
> http://www.emporiumnaturals.com/
> 
> They have tons of natural colorings.



How many teaspoons are in one ounce?  These colors look fantastic - just trying to gauge how many pounds of soap an ounce will color.  Info on site says one teaspoon will color 5 lbs.


----------



## pink-north (May 25, 2008)

Still looking for a nice green. Any suggestions anyone? :?


----------



## ydpubs (May 26, 2008)

*I've used the red sandalwood*

Red sandalwood did make my soap the color of raw tuna, a sort of purplish red. If I ever make tuna sushi soap, that is the colorant I would use.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Why don't you mash up some tuna and put in about 1 oz raw tuna ppo for your sushi soap?


----------



## ydpubs (May 26, 2008)

Lovehound said:
			
		

> Why don't you mash up some tuna and put in about 1 oz raw tuna ppo for your sushi soap?



OH boy! My friend just used some kelp in a soap recipe, it you want to go really authentic, you could use that for aroma.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (May 26, 2008)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Still looking for a nice green. Any suggestions anyone? :?



I tried using kelp powder and scented it with Cucumbers and Melons from MMS....smells like cucumbers and melons and FISH!!!  Not sure if the fishy smell will fade over time or not, but I'm not sure I'd recommend kelp to color with unless you're using a really strong scent to cover it.  But it does make a really nice green color!

 :wink:


----------



## pink-north (May 27, 2008)

Just curious about how much kelp powder you used?


----------



## cdwinsby (May 27, 2008)

Comfrey infused olive oil makes a nice green.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (May 28, 2008)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Just curious about how much kelp powder you used?



too much! :shock:  :shock: 

My recipe in Soapmaker says 5tbsp (1ppo)...but I can't remember if I used that amount or adjusted it as I smelled the stink!  It was at least 3 tbsp for sure, but it's too late tonight to go searching for my hard copy of my recipe that had my notes on it.


----------



## Shania16 (Feb 17, 2011)

Another herbal remedy for toothache is better to use guava leaves. Those who suffer from toothache to chew the tender leaves of guava and the difference can be easily felt. Apart from that, if the toothache is really serious and can not see your dentist immediately, you can have black pepper seeds and can put in the tooth for some time, and that this pain will be announced and feel better. Herbal remedies for toothache are recommended by everyone and the dentist may prefer to use these resources also to protection against all forms of pain. Use of medicinal plants for toothache, the problem is resolved immediately the patient will feel the difference. You can also find other natural resources and how they work and have no side effects too. They are authentic and reliable as well.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## see (Feb 17, 2011)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Still looking for a nice green. Any suggestions anyone? :?



for a true green, one that holds, clay is the only thing i have found that works.  Im sure some of the herbs stay green but i have not tried that many.  good luck.    I do have a nettle leave oil infusion that is still green after months. It has faded but has not turned brown. 


I was wondering if anyone has ever had a burning issue w/ paprika? I used paprika and ginger in 1 of my first soaps and one of my friends said they felt burning in a sensitive :shock: area when bathing w/ it.  

I used one of the bars in the shower, even on my face, and didn't notice anything.  she told me about this long after i had used it.  the rest of the batch has been used as hand/dish soap b/c i have so much. 

I guess it could have been from the ginger or the paprika.  Ive only used the paprika in one soap since then b/c im afraid to, but i love the color.

i didnt keep notes on how much i used.


----------



## ctay122 (Apr 2, 2011)

NameThatCandy said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I found Wholesalesuppliesplus.com selling some herbal powders for coloring soaps, have anyone tried them?
> 
> ...



I bought some ground orange rind powder from Southern Soapers and used it my cinnamon orange soap. Soap came out nice, but I also used Orange EO, so not sure how much each contributed to the color but I like it. Check out the picture under my post yesterday.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 2, 2011)

Shania16 said:
			
		

> Another herbal remedy for toothache is better to use guava leaves. Those who suffer from toothache to chew the tender leaves of guava and the difference can be easily felt. Apart from that, if the toothache is really serious and can not see your dentist immediately, you can have black pepper seeds and can put in the tooth for some time, and that this pain will be announced and feel better. Herbal remedies for toothache are recommended by everyone and the dentist may prefer to use these resources also to protection against all forms of pain. Use of medicinal plants for toothache, the problem is resolved immediately the patient will feel the difference. You can also find other natural resources and how they work and have no side effects too. They are authentic and reliable as well.


Or just use clove oil. My old gentlemen dentist did this.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 2, 2011)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Still looking for a nice green. Any suggestions anyone? :?



Here is some comfrey and yellow dock that I recently infused:







They're the two in the middle.  The bottom is comfrey at a much lighter concentration.


----------



## LavenderLady (Apr 2, 2011)

burdock leaf is a nice natural green, comfrey is too. dandelion leaf will also give you green, as will nettle leaf. which is almost a lime green, and spirulina makes a nice deep green.
I have been told that chloraphyl actually goes brown in cp soap, but I have never used it to say that from 1st hand knowledge.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 2, 2011)

I've used chlorophyll in soap and it did turn brown.


----------

